# The Golf Depot USA Ltd



## balaclava (Sep 18, 2010)

Hi Group,

James Adams
Golf Depot
Unit 3 Sealand Trade Pk, 
Bumpers Lane, 
Chester, CH1 4LT 

I do my shopping on-line; I know the pitfalls but I donâ€™t like shopping in shops.

I was looking for a fleece and found a Mizuno Windlite Fleece on the above site at the fair price of Â£29.99. I received it in the post on 26th July.  It was too big.  Iâ€™d previously asked them about Mizuno sizes as I know from experience that Callaway, for example, are always one size bigger.  Bye the by this fleece was too big and after speaking with the owner, James Adams, he agreed to exchange it for a smaller size if I returned it unused. I did that the same day paying the return postage out of my own pocket.  On the 6th August I received the fleece which was a smaller (correct) size but in a different colour (I ordered black the second fleece was light grey).  I called Adams and asked why you had sent me a different colour.  (This is where it started going down hill).   He said that as I was a man he didn't think the colour mattered as all the fleece tops did the same job!!!  He agreed that if I returned the second fleece he would refund my money.  At my own expense I posted back the second fleece on 9th August.  Waiting and waiting I got no refund.  I called him today.  â€œAre you the guy who was complaining about having to pay for the return postage?â€ he asked.  â€œNo not me I paid for the postage twice,â€ I replied.  He made some remark about the worth of returning something when having to pay for the postage and then asked if I had proof Iâ€™d posted it as he had no way of knowing if any of his staff had received it.  I do have the proof of posting and I have sent it to him; I hope to get a refund;  I wonâ€™t be holding my breath, I will be contacting Trading Standards.

Never have I come across a retailer so disagreeable and rude.

My advice to anyone thinking about buying from him is â€“ DONâ€™T


----------



## CliveW (Sep 18, 2010)

I do my shopping on-line; I know the pitfalls but I donâ€™t like shopping in shops.
		
Click to expand...

If you know the pitfalls, then why complain when they happen? I don't understand why people are surprised when the likes of this happen. If you don't want this type of scenario, then the only answer is to make an effort and go to the shops.


----------



## Ethan (Sep 18, 2010)

Balaclava, old chap. I was braced for a story of faked goods, stealing money, possibly threatening with manaces. Instead, I get a story about the retailer being a bit offhand. What a disappointment. 

If that is the worst trader you ever encounter, consider yourself extremely lucky indeed. You'll get your refund, I am sure.


----------



## drawboy (Sep 19, 2010)

I do my shopping on-line; I know the pitfalls but I donâ€™t like shopping in shops.
		
Click to expand...

If you know the pitfalls, then why complain when they happen? I don't understand why people are surprised when the likes of this happen. If you don't want this type of scenario, then the only answer is to make an effort and go to the shops.
		
Click to expand...

Sorry but I cannot agree, if you set yourself up selling be it from a shop or online then you should be providing a service to your customer, they pay the bills. The Op asked about sizing and was sent the wrong gear then to just send any old colour because you are dealing with a bloke is in my view totally unacceptable. The vendor deserves to be named and shamed over this matter, serves him right if everyone on here gives him a wide berth.


----------



## thecraw (Sep 21, 2010)

I do my shopping on-line; I know the pitfalls but I donâ€™t like shopping in shops.
		
Click to expand...

If you know the pitfalls, then why complain when they happen? I don't understand why people are surprised when the likes of this happen. If you don't want this type of scenario, then the only answer is to make an effort and go to the shops.
		
Click to expand...

Sorry but I cannot agree, if you set yourself up selling be it from a shop or online then you should be providing a service to your customer, they pay the bills. The Op asked about sizing and was sent the wrong gear then to just send any old colour because you are dealing with a bloke is in my view totally unacceptable. The vendor deserves to be named and shamed over this matter, serves him right if everyone on here gives him a wide berth.
		
Click to expand...

On the money drawboy. 

If I buy online or in a shop I don't expect to be "fleeced" (boom boom!)by anyone nor do I expect attitude when things go wrong. Likewise if I return something I don't expect to get a totally different colour back unless I'm told at the time that the original colour is now no longer available and I select the alternative colour.


----------



## medwayjon (Sep 21, 2010)

Sounds like a shoddy retailer to me.

Definately one I wont be using as he is in blatant contradiction of the sale & supply of goods legislation currently in place.

Hope you get your money back.


----------

